# Mass Tabs cycle report



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 28, 2008)

ok here we go , i will be doing the mass tabs cycle report let you guys know how it goes.

Stats=height 5'11 weight 216


8:00am -Breakfast:
cals=1,048
fat=52g
carbs=70g
protein=85g

supplements taken:
Saw palmetto
Hawthorne berries  
Milk thistle

9:30am 
One Mass Tabs 


Will begin workout at 10:00
Lift heavy low set low reps



will update soon


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 28, 2008)

update

Workout was good , i did notice i had a little more energy not a lot but something noticeable i did:
traps, back, legs, biceps today.

overall energy right now - pretty intense 
i compare the feeling i have right now to more or less when i used to be on clenbuterol, is not exactly the same but similar.

i feel normal but with with a little extra energy well gtg to school now i won't update till tomorrow cause from school is to work.

Cycle history none
First cycle ever.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 29, 2008)

Update.

9:45 am

Breakfast:
cals=977
fats=41g
carbs=77g
protein=81g

Supplements taken 
HW-B
SP
MILK-T

Mass tabs

will update on workout soon

today's

Chest, triceps, forearms,calves,shoulders,- 30/cardio


----------



## zombul (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't expect to see much as far as gains until about a week in.And also this will probably drain your evergy and start making you tired in about a week so don't expect it to give you energy or a pump because it will fall short there.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 29, 2008)

update

ok today cardio kicked my ass , i was tired as hell and i could hardly keep running i dont even know how i made it to 30 

weigh training was alright i had more energy yesterday than today , i was kaind of tired today and didnt feel like training at a point but i pushed my self and got it done . so far so good .


----------



## zombul (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah like I posted above expect the workout to be harder and the cardio to be very difficult and you may even wind up dropping the cardio.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 29, 2008)

lol well i will see down the road how it goes, tomorrow is my rest day but i am going to try to get in some cardio to get the 2 days of cardio out of the way.


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think you'll really like your results.  Honestly, I'd eat as many carbs as possible.  Thats what I did and still managed to stay lean and got awesome strength gains.  With all the cycles I have done, one pill of mass tabs for 30 days was better results than I can ever remember.  Unlike many others, I also had no noticeable sides except for getting crazy strong.


----------



## llllern (Jul 29, 2008)

good luck


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 29, 2008)

I also wish you the best bro if any questions come up feel free to ask


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for all the support.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2008)

Your fat intake is very high, is this something they recommend?


----------



## quark (Jul 30, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Your fat intake is very high, is this something they recommend?



He's doing [basically] 40/40/20... doesn't seem that bad to me.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2008)

Day 1 Breakfast
fat=52g 468 calories 43% fat
carbs=70g 280 calories 26%
protein=85g 340 calories 31%

1088 calories
31/26/43  not 40/40/20

Fat has 9 calories per gram, alcohol 7, protein/carbs 4


----------



## quark (Jul 30, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Day 1 Breakfast
> fat=52g 468 calories 43% fat
> carbs=70g 280 calories 26%
> protein=85g 340 calories 31%
> ...



My bad, was going by grams alone.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 30, 2008)

My fat intake mainly comes from peanut butter 4-6 tablespoons a training days and 2-4 on non training days.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 30, 2008)

Update


8:00
Breakfast

cals=780
fat=17g
carbs=120g
protein=53g

9:35
took supplements 
9:45 
Mass tab

Today is rest day , i was thinking of putting in some cardio but i am too sore and lazy to even think about plus i have a lot of studying to do, i will keep u up to date with anything new.


----------



## zombul (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah you should see strength gains that will amaze you this being your first cycle. Enjoy it and invite all your buddy's to lift about the end of the cycle when your strength is at it's best.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 31, 2008)

breakfast
cals=690
fat=30
carbs=43
protein=65

all supp taken will let you know how workout goes -


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Jul 31, 2008)

Update  ok today when i was going to start working out i was tire and lazy as hell, so i decided to make my self some cuban coffee , after 3 shots i started my weight trainning , it went pretty well and then i did 30 of cardio that was reall good i ran like crazy and had lots of energy i guess those shots helped me a little, overall today's workout was the bomb.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 31, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Update  ok today when i was going to start working out i was tire and lazy as hell, so i decided to make my self some cuban coffee , after 3 shots i started my weight trainning , it went pretty well and then i did 30 of cardio that was reall good i ran like crazy and had lots of energy i guess those shots helped me a little, overall today's workout was the bomb.




Funny you mention I just finished a cuban cigar a Partagas Lonsdale very yummy


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 1, 2008)

Breakfast
cals=710
fat=29g
carbs=61g
protein=57g

supp in

Will let you know how workout was.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok workout was good, i was tire before the workout but now i am even more tire and my triceps feel sore, anyways  since i am off sat-sun i will do my next update monday and i will weight myself also since monday is a week in.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 1, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Ok workout was good, i was tire before the workout but now i am even more tire and my triceps feel sore, anyways  since i am off sat-sun i will do my next update monday and i will weight myself also since monday is a week in.




Keep hitting it hard bro


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> My fat intake mainly comes from peanut butter 4-6 tablespoons a training days and 2-4 on non training days.



A little PB here and there is not bad for a bulk, but you really should be getting good fats from other sources.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2008)

Essential fatty acids (EFAs): are fats that are essential to the diet because the body cannot produce them. Essential fatty acids are extremely important nutrients for health. They are present in every healthy cell in the body, and are critical for the normal growth and functioning of the cells, muscles, nerves, and organs. EFAs are also used by the body to produce a class of hormone-like substances called prostaglandins, which are key to many important processes. Deficiencies of EFAs are linked to a variety of health problems, including major ones such as heart disease, cancer, and diabetes. It has been estimated that as high as 80% of the American population may consume insufficient quantities of EFAs.

Very few health issues have received as much attention during the past several decades as the question of fat in the diet. Sixty-eight percent of mortalities in America are related to fat consumption and diet, including heart disease (44% of deaths), cancer (22%) and diabetes (2%). There are several types of dietary fats. Saturated fat is found mainly in animal products, including meat and dairy products, and avocados, and nuts. Cholesterol is a dietary fat that is only found in animal products. Cholesterol is also made by the body in small amounts from saturated fats. Heavy consumption of saturated fat and cholesterol has been linked to heart disease and cancer. Unsaturated fats are typically oils from vegetables, nuts, and are present in some fish. These are considered the healthiest dietary fats. Essential fatty acids are unsaturated fats. EFAs are the only fats that may need to be increased in the American diet.

Scientists classify essential fatty acids into two types, omega 3 fatty acids and omega-6 fatty acids, depending on their chemical composition. Technically, the omega-3 fatty acids are alpha-linolenic acid, stearidonic acid, and two others called EPA and DHA. Alpha-linolenic acid is found mainly in flaxseed oil, canola oil, soybeans, walnuts, hemp seeds, and dark green leafy vegetables. Stearidonic acid is found in rarer types of seeds and nuts, including black currant seeds. EPA and DHA are present in cold-water fish, including salmon, trout, sardines, mackerel and cod. Cod liver oil is a popular nutritional supplement for omega-3 EFAs.

Omega-6 fatty acids are more common in the American diet than the omega-3 EFAs. These include linoleic acid, which is found in safflower, olive, almond, sunflower, hemp, soybean, walnut, pumpkin, sesame, and flaxseed oils. Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) is found in some seeds and evening primrose oil. Arachidonic acid (AA) is present in meat and animal products.

Both types of EFAs, omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids, are necessary in a healthy diet. Deficiencies of EFAs have been brought about by changes in diet and the modern processing of foods and oils. Many nutritionists believe that a major dietary problem is the use of hydrogenated oils, which are present in margarine and many processed foods. Hydrogenated oils are highly refined by industrial processes, and contain toxic by-products and trans-fatty acids. Trans-fatty acids are fat molecules with chemically altered structures, and are believed to have several detrimental effects on the body. Trans-fatty acids interfere with the absorption of healthy EFAs, and may contribute to atherosclerosis, or damage to the arteries. Deep-fried foods, which are cooked in oil that is altered by very high temperatures, also contain trans-fatty acids. Many health professionals, including those at the World Heath Organization, have protested against the use of hydrogenated oils in food and the consumption of trans-fatty acids. Health conditions linked to the consumption of trans-fatty acids and hydrogenated oils include cancer, heart disease, high cholesterol, diabetes, obesity, immune system disorders, decreased sperm counts, and infant development problems.

Dietary changes that have contributed to EFA deficiency or imbalances include the increased use of oils that contain few or no omega-3 EFAs; the industrial milling of flour that removes the EFA-containing germ; the increase of sugar and fried foods in the diet that may interfere with the body's absorption of EFAs; and the decreased consumption of fish.

A balance of omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs in the diet is recommended by experts. Americans typically consume higher quantities of omega-6 EFAs, because these are found in meat, animal products, and common cooking oils. Research has shown that too many omega-6 EFAs in the diet can lead to the imbalanced production of prostaglandins, which may contribute to health problems. Experts recommend that omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs be present in the diet in a ratio of around one to three. Americans consume a ratio as high as one to 40. Thus, the need for greater amounts of omega-3 EFAs in the diet has increased.

Symptoms of EFA deficiency or imbalance include dry or scaly skin, excessively dry hair, cracked fingernails, fatigue, weakness, frequent infections, allergies, mood disorders, hyperactivity, depression, memory and learning problems, slow wound healing, aching joints, poor digestion, high blood pressure, obesity, and high cholesterol.

General use
EFA supplementation is recommended for over 60 health conditions. EFAs are used therapeutically to treat and to prevent cardiovascular problems, including heart disease, high cholesterol, strokes, and high blood pressure. EFAs also have anti-inflammatory effects in the body, and are used in the nutritional treatment of arthritis, asthma, allergies, and skin conditions (e.g., eczema). EFAs are used as support for immune system disorders including AIDS, multiple sclerosis, lupus, and cancer.

Other conditions that may improve with EFA supplementation include acne and other skin problems, diabetes, depression, menopausal problems, nervous conditions, obesity, memory and learning disabilities, eye problems, and digestive disorders. EFAs are recommended for weight loss programs, as they may assist fat metabolism in the body. EFA supplementation is a recommended preventative practice, as well.

Preparations
Common EFA supplements are flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, borage oil, black currant seed oil, hemp seed oil, and cod liver oil. Consumers should search for supplements that contain both omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs, because imbalances of EFAs may occur if either is taken in excess over long periods of time. Flaxseed oil is a recommended supplement, because it contains the highest percentage of omega-3 fatty acids with some omega-6 EFAs, as well. Flaxseed oil is generally the least expensive source of omega-3 EFAs as well, generally much cheaper than fish oil supplements. Evening primrose oil is a popular supplement as well, because the GLA it contains has shown benefits in treating premenstrual syndrome and other conditions. However, evening primrose oil contains no omega-3 EFAs. Hemp seed oil is a well-balanced source of both EFAs.

Supplements are available from health food stores in liquid and capsule form. The recommended daily dosage is one to two tablespoons (13-26 capsules), taken with meals. EFAs can also be obtained from a diet that includes cold-water fish consumed twice per week, whole grains, dark green leafy vegetables, walnuts, pumpkin seeds, wheat germ, soy products, canola oil, and other foods mentioned above. Whole flaxseeds are a wholesome source of EFAs as well, and can be freshly ground and added to salads and other dishes.

Precautions
EFA supplements are generally fragile products, and must be produced, packaged and handled properly. Consumers should search for quality EFA supplements produced by reputable manufacturers. Products that are organically grown and certified by a third party are recommended. EFA products should be produced by "cold or modified expeller pressing," which means that they were produced without damaging temperatures or pressure. Products should be packaged in light-resistant containers, because sunlight damages EFAs. Packages should include manufacturing and use-by dates on them, in order to assure freshness. Stores and consumers should keep EFA products under refrigeration, because heat damages them, as well. Taste can indicate the quality of EFA oils: those that have no flavor usually are overly refined, and those that taste bitter are old or spoiled. Because of their low temperature threshold, nearly all the oils that are used as EFA supplements are not suitable for use as cooking oils.

Side effects
Side effects with most EFA supplements are rare, because EFAs are nontoxic and are used by the body as energy when taken in excess. The exception is cod liver and fish oil supplements, which can cause vitamin A and D toxicity when taken in excess. Side effects of vitamin A and D toxicity include headaches, skin discoloration, fatigue, nausea, and gastrointestinal problems. Fish oil supplements that have vitamins A and D removed are available.

Interactions
To maximize the benefits of EFA supplements, several recommendations can be followed. EFA users should reduce the amount of fat, particularly saturated fat from animal products, in their diet. The American Heart Association recommends that a healthy diet contains 30% or less of its total calories from fat. For 2000 total calories per day, 600 calories or less should be from fat, including EFA supplements. Consumers should also completely eliminate hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated oils from their diets. This includes eliminating all processed foods that contain them, such as margarine and many packaged foods. Other foods that contain trans-fatty acids, such as deep fried foods, should also be eliminated. Recommended cooking oils are olive, safflower, canola, and sesame oils. EFA effectiveness may be increased by lowering the intake of sugar and alcohol in the diet. Nutrients that assist EFA uptake are the B-complex vitamins, vitamin C, zinc, and magnesium. As with any supplement, EFA effectiveness can be augmented with a nutritious, high fiber diet that emphasizes fresh and natural foods, and the intake of fish two times a week.

Key Terms
Atherosclerosis
Hardening of the arteries. 
Cholesterol
A steroid fat found in animal foods that is also produced in the body for several important functions. Excess cholesterol intake is linked to many diseases. 
Hydrogenated fat
An unsaturated fat, commonly vegetable oil, that is processed with high heat and hydrogen to make it solid at room temperature. Margarine is a common hydrogenated fat. 
Trans-fatty acid
A toxic type of fat created by hydrogenating oils and by deep frying foods.

Here are some EFA's and a great Oil Chart! 

Its All in the Fat 

Fish Oil - The Superior EFA (Fish Oil - Yes another Article ) 

Fish Oil (Benefits of Fish Oil) 

Know your Flax 

Oil & Fats (Oils & Fats!!!)


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 1, 2008)

I will get a bottle of Essence EFA  but i will take it once i start my cutting diet in around 2 months .


----------



## quark (Aug 2, 2008)

I use Udo's all the time. It's a great way to get the efa's plus it's a nice calorie hit.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 4, 2008)

alright weight in 
last monday 216 today 221


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 4, 2008)

Update feeling a bit tired from pool on the weekend anyways
took supp and soon i will start workout

breakfast 
cals=492
fat=10
carbs=43g
protein=62g


will update on workout.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 4, 2008)

Workout started good, i had energy but towards the end i felt like shit felt like stopping and just laying in bed enjoy the ac and not do nothing, but i finish sso is all good.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok here we go 

suppl taken

breakfast
cals=862
fats=41g
carbs=57g
protein=78g

workout starts in 20min.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 5, 2008)

Workout was good, had 50% energy but streght was at 100% it was easier to lift today than it has been since i started. tomorrow day off just doing cardio.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 5, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Workout was good, had 50% energy but streght was at 100% it was easier to lift today than it has been since i started. tomorrow day off just doing cardio.




Sounds good bro


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 5, 2008)

This stuff sounds draining.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 6, 2008)

I am not a pimple person i have get any acne at all, i dont know if it mite be the mass tabs but i have gotten two huge pimples in my back and they hurt like hell lol anyways just thought i mention that.

breakfast
cals=662
fat=25g
carbs=49g
protein=69g



supplements in off day-only doing cardio.


----------



## zombul (Aug 6, 2008)

Pimples are probably from the Mass Tabs.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok cardio -starting energy 85% finishing energy 10% i can't denined it was hard to do cardio today didn't feel like it at all.


----------



## zombul (Aug 6, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Ok cardio -starting energy 85% finishing energy 10% i can't denined it was hard to do cardio today didn't feel like it at all.



 Yeah the energy as I said was going to be horrible and the cardio difficult.You could probably cut the cardio for the cycle and do some super setting then pick the cardio back up afterwards.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok i just took the suppl

energy levelat 85% right now mite do some cardio depending on how lifting goes, got two more pimples i guess it is the mass tabs nothing too big or to worried thought, my shoulders been a little sore since yesterday but not a big deal , anyways will be back after workout.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok workout wen't good

starting energy-100%
ending energy 20%
cardio-none 

2 hrs after workout overall energy 100% 


shoulders=feel fine and aren't sore or at least don't feel like it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 7, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> This stuff sounds draining.



I have heard that letargy who the heck knows what is in it


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 8, 2008)

Friday=beautiful day lol
ok energy is at 200% lol
got a good night rest , my son gave me a brake last night and slept the whole night lol
supp in ready for the workout.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok 

workout energy 100%
ending working 80%

strength 150% it was alot easier to lift today , workout was great and i did super set like zombul suggested


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 11, 2008)

Update 
Two week into cycle today's weight in =225 
started 216 two weeks in 225
took suppl
weights-cardio today i will try the cardio hard i'm going to pull in at least 20min of HIIT will keep updating soon.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 11, 2008)

Results are there nice job bro


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 11, 2008)

ok weight section was great did superset again

got in 15 min of HIIT cardio is the most i could get in even though i was shooting for 20

only noticable side effect pimples got like 6 small ones lol not a big deal  cycle so far is oing great cant complain


----------



## zombul (Aug 11, 2008)

Does your lower back tense up when you do cardio?


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes it does matter of fact today i woke up with my a little disconfort on my back but it went away.


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you think you taking there Tabs are really worth it? What is your goal here? Are you trying to be a competitive bodybuilder? You do realize that the effects of whatever you are taking now will wear off when you stop them. SO would you tink the investment on this was worth it?


----------



## zombul (Aug 11, 2008)

All the results won't be lost if pct is done properly.The lower back problems are from the tabs as well.Drink alot of water and take some taurine and that may help.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 11, 2008)

bcute4u said:


> Do you think you taking there Tabs are really worth it? What is your goal here? Are you trying to be a competitive bodybuilder? You do realize that the effects of whatever you are taking now will wear off when you stop them. SO would you tink the investment on this was worth it?



Like zombul said the results are not lost completely if pct goes right, and i have all the right stuff , so to answer your question yes the investment on this was well worth it at least to my benefit.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 11, 2008)

another thing ive notice that i'm sure is from the tabs is that my shoulders are killing me , they're not sore but i have this unconfortable feeling on them , ive had it the whole day hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow since tomorrow i'm working them.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 12, 2008)

alright workout was good today still took 200mg mego pro's caffeine pills and got throught the workout , i was almost at the point of not working out today since i'm really tire and don't feel like doing $hit , anyways things going good gains looking great , pimples are gone so is back pain. Since i workout the shoulders today i feel better in that area too.


----------



## zombul (Aug 12, 2008)

The tabs are going to make you feel like shit.By all means if you can rest then sleep all you can.Sleep is goooooood!Lift heavy,eat alot and sleep tight.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright back at it again breakfast in supp in as well
weight training+plus cardio today bbl.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 14, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Alright back at it again breakfast in supp in as well
> weight training+plus cardio today bbl.



Hit it hard bro.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 14, 2008)

alright workout was great , got in 15 of hiit so everything went well, i got a busy day tomorrow so i'm not sure if i will workout but if i do i will post how it wen't


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 15, 2008)

Alright workout today was good , didn't had much energy at all but got it done


----------



## zombul (Aug 15, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Alright workout today was good , didn't had much energy at all but got it done



About to go so some HIIT myself.Wish I was done


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 15, 2008)

Lol i feel you HIIT kicks your ass in the worse way especially with the tabs


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok official weight in today again 226from last week 225 1 more pound to make it an official 10 in gains , i got 10 tabs left and am thinking of taking 2 starting tomorrow what you guys say should i give it a go? 1 in the morning another one like 4-6 hours after.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok i will take the supp today but i'm not working out i live in miami and were under a hurricane watch , flood watch, tornado watch , so is a pretty crazy day here today, i got a bunch of bs to do will update back with you guys


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 18, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Ok official weight in today again 226from last week 225 1 more pound to make it an official 10 in gains , i got 10 tabs left and am thinking of taking 2 starting tomorrow what you guys say should i give it a go? 1 in the morning another one like 4-6 hours after.


If you are still making gains I would skip the 2 tabs but thats just my opinion


----------



## Ziquor (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice to see a newer log for MT. Do you have one of the 'newer' batches released in May-July of this year? Just curious as some dude who's pretty respectable on BB said he had a source at IDS who said the newer batches were half the dose of Sten. I was thinking he was full of shit regardless of his good rep so if you have a newer batch it would be very promising since mine are all of the 'newer' ones


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea i'm running one of the new onces.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok i got 7 days left, today's workout was good , since last night to today my arms have exploded into a burst of gains lol
i notice my forearms which are the part i love to workout the most getting huge and so are my trice and biceps, i have also notice my calves bigger too so this cycle is def showing what great gains are all about.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright had a good workout today did some HIIT, i got my eas creatine yesterday on the mail , will start loading it on monday ,i'm starting my pct on wednesday, by far this week the gains are amazing like ive said before my calves, forearms, and biceps, tricp are really feeling it this last week.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok tomorrow is my final weight in , i will start my pct on monday alone with the creatine and i will keep posting weekly results to see how much of my gains i keep.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok today i finished my last tab of the cycle i officlaly weight in 235

i began cycle at 216-235 i must say it was a really good cycle for being my first one

side effects -couple pimples here and there nothing big, anyways tomorrow i will start my pct

will let you guys know how my pct goes and will report weekly weight in as well .


i give this cycle of mass tabs=10 
i will recommend this and defenetly try it again in the future.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 25, 2008)

ok as of today since i started my pct , i'm changing the workout split instead of doing mon-tues  thursday-friday i'm going to monda-wednesday-friday with one day of cardio hiit 20min tops 15 min. once pct is done i'm change back probably when my cutting starts.


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 25, 2008)

Impressive gains, where did you buy these from?


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 26, 2008)

i got them from the net , u can buy them anywhere even ebay


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it exactly this product - 
Buy IDS Mass Tabs, 30 tabs

Thanks in advance.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes that's the one but let me tell you , you need other supp to take along with this one. like Hawthrone berrys, milk thistle, nolva, and i took also pct pills from here Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps anymore questions ask i'm here to help.


----------



## zombul (Aug 27, 2008)

Ziquor said:


> Nice to see a newer log for MT. Do you have one of the 'newer' batches released in May-July of this year? Just curious as some dude who's pretty respectable on BB said he had a source at IDS who said the newer batches were half the dose of Sten. I was thinking he was full of shit regardless of his good rep so if you have a newer batch it would be very promising since mine are all of the 'newer' ones



I wasn't aware IDS released a new batch of mass tabs between may and july this year.Can you point me somewhere with info on this?


----------



## Ziquor (Aug 27, 2008)

zombul said:


> I wasn't aware IDS released a new batch of mass tabs between may and july this year.Can you point me somewhere with info on this?



Yeah they completely sold out at one point, and after a month or so of not making MT they released a new batch with Lot CM-97 with an expiration of 5/11. This was the point when their price went from $35 a box to $60-$70  

There's a few threads on BB about it but I take info from that site VERY lightly.

Mass Tabs - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## Ziquor (Aug 27, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Ok today i finished my last tab of the cycle i officlaly weight in 235
> 
> i began cycle at 216-235 i must say it was a really good cycle for being my first one
> 
> ...



Damn 19 pounds is incredible. I'd imagine there's a bit of water retention, still keeping it all thus far?


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it possible for you to post any pics?


----------



## quark (Aug 28, 2008)

Ziquor said:


> Yeah they completely sold out at one point, and after a month or so of not making MT they released a new batch with Lot CM-97 with an expiration of 5/11. This was the point when their price went from $35 a box to $60-$70
> 
> Mass Tabs - Bodybuilding.com Forums



Hey Ziquor, would you be able to confirm or deny the rumor of the new batch of MT (*not* Mass Caps) being a lower dose of stenbolone?


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 28, 2008)

Well so far is thursday and i'm still at the same weight haven't dropped a single pound.


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 28, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Well so far is thursday and i'm still at the same weight haven't dropped a single pound.



That is something very important for me to know. I have used juice when I was a competitive bodybuilder (many many years ago) and lost all my gains after the cycle. Of course I did not know any concept of PCT. I think if you can somehow sustain your massive gains, barring a few pounds of water weight, then i think its really worth using this product.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 28, 2008)

If the pct is done correctly for my understanding you can keep most of the gains , i will defenetly recommend the tabs to anyone and will do another cycle of it myself in the future. plus the side effects were little to none.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey straight up , since i finish the tabs and i started the pct i have lost my appetite completely , i have to force myself to eat, when i eat breakfast around 800-1200 cals, i dont feel like eating for the rest of the day, i literaly have to force it down lol , hard times lol i never had this problem before lol , i need something to wake up the appetite.


----------



## bcute4u (Aug 29, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> Well so far is thursday and i'm still at the same weight haven't dropped a single pound.





allnaturalmyass said:


> Hey straight up , since i finish the tabs and i started the pct i have lost my appetite completely , i have to force myself to eat, when i eat breakfast around 800-1200 cals, i dont feel like eating for the rest of the day, i literaly have to force it down lol , hard times lol i never had this problem before lol , i need something to wake up the appetite.



This may sound like a crazy thing but it works for me. We are allowed to eat at our cubicles and when my co-workers get some aromatic food I instantly get hungry. Even if I have eaten a gigantic meal a few hours back. Try to cook some good aromatic food.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 30, 2008)

hey i'm going to give that a try


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Sep 1, 2008)

ok is been a week into the pct so far weight in today 238 i gained two more pounds will keep posting about the pct and how it goes .


----------



## bcute4u (Sep 8, 2008)

That is really great. I have decided to start this cycle. Below is the list of items I think I will need (let me know if I need anything more). Please help me with the dosage - 

Mass tabs - how many per day? morning/evening recommendation?

Saw palmetto - how much mg per day? morning/evening recommendation?

Hawthorne berries - how much mg per day? morning/evening recommendation?

Milk thistle - how much mg per day? morning/evening recommendation?

Nolvadex - how much mg per day? morning/evening recommendation?

About Nolva, I have never taken a injection myself. Are there legit tablets available somewhere?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Sep 9, 2008)

Mass tabs = 1 a day
Saw palmetto = 1 
Hawthorne berries = pre-load for 14 days then 1  a day
Milk thistle 1-2 a day
Nolvadex for pct 20mg daily all the way till the end.

get liquid nolva

i took all the supp in the morning 30min before workout , try to do 15 min of cardio if you must if not just superset and up the calorie intake and try to stay as clean as possible.


----------



## bcute4u (Sep 16, 2008)

*How is the PCT going*

I wanted to know how are you doing with keeping the gains now that you are a few days into the PCT. Are you having any sides like back pains or hair loss?
Keep us posted, thanks.


----------



## stepani (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry i dont have much information about it but i will try and than give some information about it... THanks..


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Sep 22, 2008)

Sides none only pimples and gains since the pct started i was at 238 i'm at 232 right now and almost done with pct .


----------

